# Dog House Plans



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Tshuntin requested dog house plans.Everything was in Autocad so I scanned the drawings into Jpegs.It is just as easy to send these plans to one person as it is to post them here.This way if anybody else wants them they can use them too.Don't use any materials that may be dangerous to your dog if he likes to chew.In the winter,stuff the insulated side full with loose straw and let your dog dig out his room the way he likes it.In the summer,pull out the partition and open the roof a little for a breeze.You can make the door right or left.It's a good house.With some stain it will last for years.You can add siding and roofing if you want. Here you go Travis: 6 images max per post,so,3 posts


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

More:


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Last one:


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Bob -

I may have to make a few of those ! 


Tom
________
Dodge Epic Specifications


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I built mine similar, but with insulated walls floor and insulated shingled roof. I used the extras from building the house to build one for the dog.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Very nice!! Thank you very much. Looks like I have a new project to get done. Thanks again. Travis


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the post gonna put my building skills to the test.How much does it cost to build?


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I think I built the last one between 100.00 and 125.00 before putting siding and shingles.That ran the price up higher.I wanted a log cabin feel to the place.The first time I built them I had alot of leftover wood,siding and shingles from building the house.I don't know how much wood costs in your area but I think with that parts list you could easily see what materials will cost at your local hardware store.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

That's a great design. I've built several houses similar to that. I would suggest a couple modifications.

The holes/doors going into the house and going into the "back room" do not need to extend down to the floor. If you leave the bottom of the hole 8" or 10" from the floor, it will be just as easy for the dog to step through, but will shield them from the wind when they get inside and lay down. Much "cozier" nest. 

Also, if you have room and can make the entire house larger, I always made the front "foyer" the same size as the back room ... big enough for them to lay in on balmy days. I found they only curled up in the back room when it was really cold.

Nice plans.

JS


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

Bob:

I've been building these for quite a number of years for my dogs. They are excellent. I wouldn't build anything else. They are warm beyond belief (the dog warms the small space with his, or her, body heat), easy to maintain and clean out (with a hinged lid) and easy to build.

Great Post!

This dog house gets my vote hands down! I would recommend it to anyone.:cool:


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

JS said:


> That's a great design. I've built several houses similar to that. I would suggest a couple modifications.
> 
> The holes/doors going into the house and going into the "back room" do not need to extend down to the floor. If you leave the bottom of the hole 8" or 10" from the floor, it will be just as easy for the dog to step through, but will shield them from the wind when they get inside and lay down. Much "cozier" nest.
> 
> ...


JS:
You are right after I went back a reviewed... perhaps making the wall opening to the side room not go all the way to the floor adds a lot of heat for the dog. I never ran my opeming all the way to the floor either. Good catch on the design...although I think if built like it is shown it would still be an excellent dog house.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I liked the inner door not going all the way down too in the original design but I revised it to match the revisions that my Malamutes did to the door to get it to thier liking.I don't like a lip on the outer door because the dogs like to hang thier feet out while in the "foyer".This house is actually a little bigger than the first ones but I wanted to keep it small enough so the dogs body heat still keeps the room warm.That's where the straw comes in and they can dig out a near perfect fit.I also would pile the snow around the house for more insulation yet.When it's balmy,the dogs seem to spend more time on top of the dog house than in it.
When our last dog died my wife couldn't look at another puppy for awhile.She just wasn't ready.We lost 3 old dogs in about a year and a halfs time and my wife wanted to take a break and was still hurting from the last one.Before too long,I was out redoing the kennel and building a new dog house for a dog that didn't even exist yet.That's when I built this last one.I figured it might nudge things along a little.After she saw me getting the kennel ready it, made it easier to get her to come along to hunt tests and field trials to watch dogs and find our next pup.At the tests there were enough nice labs and puppys around to get her ready for the next one.That's not just a dog house.That's the house that I built for my next new pup.I just couldn't wait.


----------



## Buster Brown (Oct 29, 2007)

Bob:

From the looks of the Picture. The remodeling you did and the new dog house did the trick. Congrats on the new pup.

Yes the pain of loosing an old friend is almost unbearable. I wish dogs lived longer than us so we wouldn't have to endure that heartbreak but it is what it is and from the sounds of it the dogs lived an incredibly ood life and were lucky to have youas an owner. I try to look at it that way when I loose one...but it's never ever easy.

Good luck on your new pup. Does it have a name?


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Buster Brown said:


> Bob:
> 
> Does it have a name?


 That's Otter.He's 2 now.That was an old story about the dog house.He was worth the wait.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Bob, thanks for showing more pics. 

I was also thinking that I would like the inner opening to not go all the way to the floor and have a 3-4" lip there just to hold in the straw that area better. But, I was also thinking that could become a chew toy in there so I was thinking of what kind of metal trim I was going to put around that opening to prevent chewing. 

I need to pick up a few more items and I will be ready to build.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Bob, thanks for showing more pics.
> 
> I was also thinking that I would like the inner opening to not go all the way to the floor and have a 3-4" lip there just to hold in the straw that area better. But, I was also thinking that could become a chew toy in there so I was thinking of what kind of metal trim I was going to put around that opening to prevent chewing.
> 
> I need to pick up a few more items and I will be ready to build.


Have fun with it Travis.Show us your finished project after you Git'R Done.


----------



## Golden Tone (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the house my dog lives in (me on occasion also). The soffits and the second door can be blocked off in the winter. Keeps the wind from howling.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Mine are built along the same lines as the one shown. For roofing I used that heavy duty vinyl shower liner you can buy at Lowes or Home Depot. Much lighter and a lot easier than shingles. Living in Idaho where we sometimes get down to -20 at night, I put 1.5" of foam insulation all around the sleeping area, roof - floor everywhere, and use a rubber flap door on the inner door to keep out wind and retain warmth. Tried the clear plastic stuff you buy at walmart for those plastic dog houses but they chewed it off quickly. Bought some heavy duty rubber truck flaps at the farm store and cut them to fit the door - no more chewing, must taste bad. I got tired of straw mess, my dogs drug it out of the houses, so I bought two doghouse heaters this year and they really keep these insulated houses warm. Snow melts off the roof. To keep dogs out of the insulation I lined the interior with Luan plywood.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

I bought plans from here, I added the slot that you put through the dog run as in the picture "Gus and Bailey". It keeps the dog house on the outside allowing for more room in the run. 

http://www.ashcustomwood.com/dog-house-plans/customerhouses.cfm?CurrentPage=14


----------



## huntingchef (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. That looks great. I don't build things but my father in law loves to so maybe I can get him and my husband to do it as a bonding project!

Suzanne


----------



## brown dog (May 22, 2008)

how about a silly quistion , how do they survive pups and urin and such from penatrating the wood it seems like after a few pups theyd have the dog house down to tooth picks and the wood would be so foil would be better burnt up , i just dont see it lasting verry long and maybe doomed from the start , im looking at ether concreat box desighned as these are and a knandra bed inside , any body have the problems spoke about , thanks


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

brown dog said:


> how about a silly quistion , how do they survive pups and urin and such from penatrating the wood it seems like after a few pups theyd have the dog house down to tooth picks and the wood would be so foil would be better burnt up , i just dont see it lasting verry long and maybe doomed from the start , im looking at ether concreat box desighned as these are and a knandra bed inside , any body have the problems spoke about , thanks


I suppose that depends on your dogs.If they are chewers,anything might be a problem.If they pee in their dog house alot that this might not be a good option for your dogs.None of my dogs peed in the dog houses that I remember.One Malamute did enlarge the inner door to her liking by chewing over time.The last ones I built lasted through the lifetimes of the dogs they were built for.That dog house above was built for Otter and he's 5 now(old thread) and is still in good condition(the dog is too).I still think it's important to not use any materials that might be dangerous to your dogs if they are chewers.I still need a new box for my new pup but the dogs spend more time in the house now than they used to anyway so I haven't gotten around to building another one.I haven't had problems with mine though.


----------



## jpierce58 (Apr 20, 2012)

For some reason I am unable to see the drawings of the house. Am I doing something wrong.


----------



## J. Helton (Sep 29, 2013)

jpierce58 said:


> For some reason I am unable to see the drawings of the house. Am I doing something wrong.


 Make sure you are logged in.


----------

